
Lost in Migration: Walter Benjamin's Black Suitcase - overwhelm
https://aeon.co/essays/what-happened-to-walter-benjamins-precious-black-suitcase
======
overwhelm
Another recent article is about Benjamin in Ibiza in the 30s:

[https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/03/20/walter-
benjam...](https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/03/20/walter-benjamin-in-
ibiza/)

